# PFS Accuracy Issues



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello There!

I Am Just Starting To Use My PFS, And My Shots Are Generally High. When I Say High I Mean 3-4 Feet Up Shooting At An Eye Level Target From 5 Meters. I Don't Know If I Am Doing Wrong, Or If I Need To Adjust To The Style Of The PFS. I Hold The PFS Upright At About A 45-60 Degree Angle Away From Me. I Pull Back And Aim With The Target Just Above The Gap Between The "Forks." The Shots Don't Vary Left Or Right Much, But Always Tend To Go High. Any Help Would Be Greatly Appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you twist and bend the pouch for the ammo to clear? You may be holding your pouch hand to low. Visualize a straight line from pouch to fork to target. Press the forks forward.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

part of the high shot is likely to to much pouch bend. It does not toake much of a bend to make it rise over the top of the fork. It has taken a good bit of shooting while decreasing the amount of the bend to notice the sweet spot.

My other guess is that your anchor point in relation to the top of the fork is way low sending the shot way high.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Not to be overly obvious but it sounds like you need to aim lower.
Just because you think that you can aim it the way you are doesn't mean it's going to work. Either drop your front hand or raise your draw hand.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

get the technique down first. just cant the pfs forward, pull back to your anchor, twist the pouch a little bit and bend the front of pouch upwards slightly, thumb nail up. dont bother aiming, just point your pfs into the general area- just let it go. for me, once i quit aiming like i would with any other slingshot, it all fell in place for me. i aim with my index finger that holds the pfs.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank You Very Much! I Will Definitely Try These Methods Now! I Do Believe My Draw Hand Was Too Low. Thanks For The Help!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

After 45 Minutes Of Shooting I Can't Thank You All Enough! I Am Hitting Cans Multiple Times In A Row, And Most Misses Are Within A Foot Of The Target! Thanks Again!


----------

